# 1996 Chevy S-10 Engine



## tonester (Oct 10, 2008)

My '96 2.2L S10, with 129,000 miles, has recently been leaking coolant from the rear of the engine, about a quart every 30 miles. I cannot visualize exactly where the leak is coming from, and I cannot visualize the freeze plugs to see if they are leaking. How can I tell for sure if the head gasket is compromised? The engine idles smooth, no smoke or water out of the tailpipe.

And if I do have to tear the engine apart to replace the head gasket, what tips do you have, and what else should I take care of while the engine is apart?

Thank you in advance for your time and suggestions.


----------



## Flatliner (Dec 5, 2004)

tonester said:


> My '96 2.2L S10, with 129,000 miles, has recently been leaking coolant from the rear of the engine, about a quart every 30 miles. I cannot visualize exactly where the leak is coming from, and I cannot visualize the freeze plugs to see if they are leaking. How can I tell for sure if the head gasket is compromised? The engine idles smooth, no smoke or water out of the tailpipe.
> 
> And if I do have to tear the engine apart to replace the head gasket, what tips do you have, and what else should I take care of while the engine is apart?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your time and suggestions.


signs of a bad head gasket:
1) white sweet smelling smoke out of the exhaust pipe
2) if you take the oil cap off, see if it appears milky
3) water in the oil and vice versa
4) the mating surface between the head and the block has fresh fluid on it, looks like oil

sometimes water out of the tailpipe indicates a catalytic converter doing it's job.

in regards to your issue:
follow the upper radiator hose to the part where it connects to the motor. this is the thermostat housing. on this housing, you should have two other smaller rubber hoses going somewhere. make sure you follow them and inspect them for tears. Some other pipes to check are the ones from your heater core to the motor, and any coolant bypass hoses.

It really does help to have more info as to where-about the leak is.

If you have to do a head gasket, here's a walk-through:
Disconnect negative battery cable
Drain the coolant
Remove/disconnect cooling fan assembly, drive belt, and fan pulley
Remove alternator
Remove A/C compressor if you have it
Remove power steering pump
Remove thermostat
Remove big accessory mounting bracket
Remove exhaust manifold
Remove valve cover
Remove rocker arms/push rods
Remove intake manifold
Remove the engine hoist bracket on the rear of the motor
Remove head bolts
Remove head
Remove head gasket and discard.

Do NOT use abrasive pads to clean the head and block surfaces, as this will damage the surfaces. It also produces a fine grit that will contaminate the oil.

Clean the head bolts with degreaser/brake cleaner
Clean the threads in the block with degreaser
Inspect block and head surfaces for nicks, deep scratches, or any other damage.

The new head gasket should say "this side up" on it. self explanatory.

To install:
make sure gasket is pushed over the dowel pins (a good time to upgrade to ARP head bolts is at this stage, because everything auto-aligns)

once the gasket is over the dowel pins, find a helper to place the head on the block and over the dowel pins. You should be able to feel it go into place.

install the head bolts but don't tighten them, just thread them in a little

torque in following sequence:









Long cylinder head bolts, torque to 46 ft lbs (63Nm)
Short cylinder head bolts, torque to 43 ft lbs (58Nm)

Bolt 1: 46 ft lbs
Bolt 2: 43 ft lbs
Bolt 3: 43 ft lbs
Bolt 4: 46 ft lbs
Bolt 5: 46 ft lbs
Bolt 6: 43 ft lbs
Bolt 7: 43 ft lbs
Bolt 8: 46 ft lbs
Bolt 9: 46 ft lbs
Bolt 10: 43 ft lbs

tighten an additional 90 degrees after all are torqued in same sequence

Connect engine hoist bracket (rear of motor) at 37 ft lbs (50Nm)
Connect intake manifold
Connect rocker arms/push rods
Connect valve cover
Connect exhaust manifold
Connect the big metal bracket on the front, torque to 37 ft lbs (50Nm)
Connect thermostat assembly
Connect A/C compressor if you have it
Connect power steering pump
Connect alternator
Connect fan pulley and bolts, torque to 22 ft lbs (30Nm)
Connect engine drive belt
Connect cooling fan assembly
Fill up the coolant
Connect negative battery cable


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi tonester and welcome to TSF:wave:

I bought a mirror for that purpose several years ago. I found it at an auto parts place. It has an extendable handle and swivle head. Using it and a flashlight, I am usually able to see in those hard to reach places. Many times I don't like what I see :grin:

Have a nice day,
Mack1


----------



## gilmore27 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have the exact same problem.

What did you do to fix it?

Thanks,
Dave

96 S10 2.2L


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Dave,

tonester only posted once back is Oct of last year. Not likely he will respond to tell what his solution was.

You would be better served to post a new thread in your name. 

Very best regards,
Mack1


----------

